

The iPhone and Google Reader hegemony - smnrchrds
http://www.leancrew.com/all-this/2013/03/the-iphone-and-google-reader-hegemony/

======
niggler
Theoretically, if they did decide to charge a small usage fee, would people
pay for the google service?

~~~
phasevar
I'd pay $50 a year. Maybe more.

~~~
numo16
Agreed, it has proven its worth to me enough to easily justify a subscription
service.

